#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: مشکل قطع وصل شبکه در گیم نت

## ssmostafa

سلام و خسته نباشید 
من یه گیم نت دارم با 10 سیستم ویندوز 64 بیت و 32 بیت مشکلاتی برام پیش میاد که هیچ کجا نمیتونم راه حلی براشون پیدا کنم
من 10 سیستم رو به وسیله هاب سویچ و کابل lan به همدیگه متصل کردم  شبکه سیستم هارو هم بصورت ای پی دستی و هم اتوماتیک امتحان کردم 
و همه آونهارو هم در گروه خانگی قرار دادم  فایروان هم رو غیر فعال کردم

اما در شبکه اختلال ایجاد میشه با وجود اینکه در ظاهر شبکه وصله ولی ارطباتشون قطع میشه و مجبورم با Local Area Connection  شبکه رو قطع و وصل کنم تا دوباره بتونن با هم ارتباط برقرار کنن بعضی وقتا هم رویه آیکون کارت شبکه علامت زرد میاد 
حالا نمیدونم نحوه شبکه کردنم ایراد داره یا نیاز هست تنظیماتی رو تغییر بدم نمیدونم چیکار کنم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید
 با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

هاب سویچتون چیه ؟هر  هاب سویچی برای گیم نت جواب نمیده

----------

*mbagheri_464*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## ssmostafa

سلام
 مدل *TP-LINK TL-SF1016D 16-Port 10/100Mbps Desktop Switch*خودمم حدس میزنم از سوییچ باشه اما مطمئن نیستم وگر نه عوض میکردم  تو نت هم خیلی سرچ کردم برا تست سوییچ اما چیزی دستگیرم نشد

----------


## AMD

باید هاب سویچ گیگا بیتی خوب بگیری . اشتباه شما را خیلی ها انجام میدن .
مثل
*Linksys LGS318-EU Switch*

----------

*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## ssmostafa

آره دیگه  آدم چه میدونه مارکی مثل tp_link  هم به درد نمیخوره اما به هر حال کاریه که شده حالا اگه مطمئن بشم از سوییچ هست یه سوییچ دیگه میخرم اما میترسم برم هزینه کنم ولی ببینم مشکل از جایه دیگه هست و همین آشو همین کاسه

----------


## AMD

> آره دیگه  آدم چه میدونه مارکی مثل tp_link  هم به درد نمیخوره اما به هر حال کاریه که شده حالا اگه مطمئن بشم از سوییچ هست یه سوییچ دیگه میخرم اما میترسم برم هزینه کنم ولی ببینم مشکل از جایه دیگه هست و همین آشو همین کاسه


ربطی به TP-LINK  نداره .  TPLINK  هم هاب سویچ   ارزون دارد  و هم مدل های هوشمند گیگابیتی . شما به نظر خودت گفتی سویچ سویچه هر چی بگیرم جواب میده  که اینطور نیست . هر چیزی حساب و کتاب داره .

----------

*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## AMD

همچنین برای استفاده  از هاب سویچ گیگابیتی  باید  کابل هات حداقل CAT5E باشه .

----------

*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*NPTiak*

----------


## rezanurse826

درود
لطفا از سوئیچی که استاد عزیز فرمودند استفاده نمایید .
این مدل سوئیچها فوق العاده مرغوب می باشند و اگر پول بیشتر می خواهید خرج کنید cisco خریداری کنید .
گیم نت الان گیم نت سابق نیست که با یک سوئیچ کوچک کارمان راه بیفتد .

----------

*AMD*,*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*

----------


## mehdifull

سلام دوست عزیز به صورت موقت آنتی ویروس ها را  همه غیر فعال کنید 
اما این رو بنده یکبار تجربه کردم اگر شما دو تا از سیستم ها تون به طور اشتباهی یک آی پی داده باشید با این مشکل هم روبه رو میشوید و فایر وال هم که فرمودید غیر فعال کرده اید .

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

ببینید بعضی سوییچ ها بعد از مدتی کار کردن کرش می کنند و حتما باید یکبار خاموش و روشن بشن تا کار کنن. و معمولا سوییچ های ارزان قیمت وقتی حجم دیتای زیادی ازشون رد میشه این مشکلات بر میخورند. شما اینبار وقتی دیتا قطع شد به جای اینکه کارت شبکه سیستم ها را فعال و غیر فعال کنید، یکبار سوییچ را خاموش و روشن کنید.
اگر مشکل حل شد قطعا ایراد از سوییچ هست.
غیر از مشکل بالا جهت بهتر شدن کیفیت کارتون پیشنهاد می کنم اگر اطراف کابل هاتون کابل برق هم کشیده شده اینها بر روی هم نویز میندازند سعی کنید از کابل sftp استفاده کنید که اطراف سیم ها محافظ داره و جلوی نویز رو میگیره. البته قیمت کابل های sftp زیاد هست. میتونید همون کابل ftp خیلی با کیفیت استفاده کنید.
بهترین کابل تو بازار legrand هست که فعلا همه کابل هاش sftp هست.

----------

*AMD*,*mehdifull*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## ssmostafa

از همه ی شما بابت راهنمایی هاتون تشکر میکنم باور کنید هر کاری رو که گفتید انجام دادم  کابل ها هم ضد نویز هستند آنتی ویروس هم غیر فعال کردم  صد بار سوییچ رو خاموش روشن کردم  تنها راهی که به نظرم میرسه اینکه سوییچ رو تست کنم اما نمیدونم چجوری شاید مشکل از سوییچ نباشه البته اون دوستمون راست میگفت گفتم سوییچ سوییچه  :مشکل قطع وصل شبکه در گیم نت:  چه فرقی میکنه حالا برم تو نت سرچ کنم ببینم این سوییچ گیگابایتی یعنی چه  :مشکل قطع وصل شبکه در گیم نت:

----------

*iq.hm83*,*mehdifull*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezanurse826

سوئیچ 10 100 و 1000 داریم که بهترین 1000 است ولی در قیمت ، 1000 یا گیگابیتی ، گرانتر است .
مدل سوئیچ چی است ؟ تا ما هم یک جستجویی کنیم .

----------

*iq.hm83*

----------


## nekooee

> از همه ی شما بابت راهنمایی هاتون تشکر میکنم باور کنید هر کاری رو که گفتید انجام دادم  کابل ها هم ضد نویز هستند آنتی ویروس هم غیر فعال کردم  صد بار سوییچ رو خاموش روشن کردم  تنها راهی که به نظرم میرسه اینکه سوییچ رو تست کنم اما نمیدونم چجوری شاید مشکل از سوییچ نباشه البته اون دوستمون راست میگفت گفتم سوییچ سوییچه  چه فرقی میکنه حالا برم تو نت سرچ کنم ببینم این سوییچ گیگابایتی یعنی چه


اگر سوییچ رو خاموش و روشن می کنید و بازم شبکه قطع هست احتمال ایراد داشتن سوییچ کم میشه. شما وقتی سوییچ رو خاموش و روشن می کنید همه ارتباطات مجدد برقرار میشه مگر اینکه سوییچ کلا خراب باشه که اگر خراب باشه با قطع و وصل کردن کارت شبکه در کلاینت باز هم نباید وصل میشد. 
شما وقتی سوییچ رو خاموش می کنید چند لحظه صبر کنید و مجدد روشن کنید. اینکار رو انجام دادید ولی شبکه همچنان قطع بود؟
اگر شبکه قطع بود شما IP gateway یا IP یکی از سیستم های داخل شبکه را ping بگیرید یا trace بگیرید ببینید اطلاعات تا کجا ارسال میشه و کجا گیر میکنه.

----------

*iq.hm83*,*مجید89*

----------

